# NW Meet Thursday 1st July !!



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Well Since the meet is this coming thursday. (the 1st July)

how about a little change in venue..? A good few of us showed up here in the winter months.. (some people may remember the lambrette TT) Just thought for a change i'd suggest we try some where a little more inland, and maybe les can give us a run round the rivingtong roads. (some great fun to be had)...

so what to we all think about here:-

The Millstone Inn & Brasserie 
Bolton Road, Anderton, Near Horwich, Chorley, PR6 9HU

Les matey, I hope ya don't mind and are in support of this.. afterall the piper has been our venue for 6months. perhaps now the weather is nice and nights are longer we should venture out.. the tables outside of this venue will allow us all to have a drink and chat overlooking the TT's as the tick themselves cool 

so firstly les mate what do you think???

and secondly do you think you northwesters can find it???? :lol: :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Yeah good idea IMO Tony. I/we can drive out via Angelzarke round the reservoirs if most are happy to meet at the Millstone at the same time 7-30pm. What do you guys think as it will bring a change of scenery?


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Maybe worth you doing you Mass PM Job les..

Just say it's at my request i'll take the flack :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

sorry lads, will have to miss this one, Thursday is our only bad day for any meet


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm happy with a change of scenery if people fancy it. Just have to be sure you PM everyone so they know - it would be a shame for people to miss the message and turn up at the Sandpiper to find nobody there.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

i think it'd just teach them to pay more attention to the forum :twisted:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

I will have to miss out too. Uni for me on a Thursday night. Cant be helped.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Matt B said:


> I will have to miss out too. Uni for me on a Thursday night. Cant be helped.


   
Christ mate what ya still doing there... i'm actually picking my results up on thursday, (after seeing the external examiners) then it should be uni over... Thought everyone had finished...


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Mark Davies said:


> I'm happy with a change of scenery if people fancy it. Just have to be sure you PM everyone so they know - it would be a shame for people to miss the message and turn up at the Sandpiper to find nobody there.


I have PMd all regulars (30 is my max) and put a post up on the NW meets thread in this forum. I will also put a amendment to the first post in the NW meets thread when enough have replied to this thread if indeed the consensus is to meet at the Millstone for a change.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Fine by me, don't mind a change at all!


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

ok by me too


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Looks easy enough to get to, we (or I ) will be down for this one all being well at MOT next tuesday 

Gill


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Ok I will let this run till Monday evening and if the consensus of opinion is to go for the Millstone then I will announce that as the venue to give people enough time to see it etc.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

ImolaTT said:


> ok by me too


Spotted..


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

Thats fine by me!! Its only round the corner from me  

Shak


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

Thats ok with me too but I wont get there for 7.30 I dont get home from work till 6.30 :? 
Graham


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

I should make this one folks - no probs with the changed venue ....
:wink: 
Cheers, Mark


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Grahamstt said:


> Thats ok with me too but I wont get there for 7.30 I dont get home from work till 6.30 :?
> Graham


We wont be leaving the Millstone till at least 8pm and prob later as is always the case.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

i'd deffo say hang on the millstone and all have a drink there.. it's such a good location with a great car park we'll hopfully be able to sit on the outdoor tables and get some great pics of the NW local meet cars and people !!!


----------



## Michael-TT (Apr 14, 2010)

Not a bad idea for a change of venue and a nice cruise around, although im not sure I will be able to get there on time as it is 3-4x further away for me! We'll see what happens and I'll do my best to get there if that is the plan


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I will be there with Jules unless i can get a job, gizza jjobb.
SteV6


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Michael-TT said:


> Not a bad idea for a change of venue and a nice cruise around, although im not sure I will be able to get there on time as it is 3-4x further away for me! We'll see what happens and I'll do my best to get there if that is the plan


Give and take... If it's 3-4x further for you... that means the piper is 3-4x further for some of the other members.. :lol: :lol:



stevecollier said:


> gizza jjobb.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: You down with the stree talk steve :lol:


----------



## Michael-TT (Apr 14, 2010)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Michael-TT said:
> 
> 
> > Not a bad idea for a change of venue and a nice cruise around, although im not sure I will be able to get there on time as it is 3-4x further away for me! We'll see what happens and I'll do my best to get there if that is the plan
> ...


No doubt! Hopefully I can make it


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Yep, happy enough with this venue! Only 15 miles from home so that'll do me.


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

burns said:


> Yep, happy enough with this venue! Only 15 miles from home so that'll do me.


 [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] only 97 miles from my home (or 194 if i go home afterwards  ) [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] would be quicker by boat :mrgreen:

Gill


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

seasurfer said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, happy enough with this venue! Only 15 miles from home so that'll do me.
> ...


Why not kite surf it down here Gill :lol: Anyway we will come up to you in August as arranged for the kite surfing weekend.


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

That just might be on the cards too, not on thursday and not me of course, but we are planning backup for a kitesurfing sea support with our boat and jetski for the lads to cross from blackpool to walney - their legs will be fit for nothing by the time they finish the crossing :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

Our meet here in August, i would love to join the convoy but have to arrange things here and make sure no one nabs our parking spot  any how, should be able to get to one of the day meets over summer and have a tootle about with you all 

Fingers crossed, MOT time tomorow 

Gill


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

Will see you there guys!!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Right looks like its the Millstone then by popular demand. We meet at 7-30pm. All welcome of course.

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&um= ... CCIQtgMwAA


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks for map les, i will need it 

Had a clear run with MOT's now for 3rd consecutive year this morning with out any advisories again - very pleased as car will be 6yrs old this year 

Looking forward to seeing you all

Gill


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Have a great time tonight another i wont be making


----------



## TT5 4 JON (May 8, 2009)

won't be makin this one  work comittments again.
p.s. les try and get me on your mail list m8. cant always get on forum.
john


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

asdaman said:


> won't be makin this one  work comittments again.
> p.s. les try and get me on your mail list m8. cant always get on forum.
> john


Hi John,
I wish I could mate but I am only allowed 30 names in my PM address book so unless I boot somebody off or somebody leaves (or asks to leave) then there is nothing I can do. I have asked if I could have more but so so its no go


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks for the link Les but I couldn't help see a review and it cracked me up... I have to post it....at least we only want drinks and a nice venue.

Online review.....
"I can't tell you how bad this meal was. We met some friends for lunch and were told as we only wanted sandwiches we could not sit in the restaurant so we had 4 of us trying to eat off the smallest table you can imagine. The food was discusting. I ordered a beef and Peppers Pita bread which sounded really nice when it came it was cold minced beef and and soggy red peppers mixed together. You got about 3 chips in a portion. It wasn't cheap either! And to top it all off in one of the womens toilets there was poo all over the floor!"


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Is it me or does the postcode and location not tie up? The post code gets you to Grimeford Village yet on the map it's in Anderton?


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

No sure but you can't really miss it... most will be coming off the motorway at horwich... head past the reebok (bolton FC ground)... head all the way down and there is a roundabout with left or right at the end (no more straight on)... make a left and go straight the houses and shops soon turn to fields and walls.. it'll be on your right from there... it's dead simple... just keep going straight !!!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Marco34 said:


> Thanks for the link Les but I couldn't help see a review and it cracked me up... I have to post it....at least we only want drinks and a nice venue.
> 
> Online review.....
> "I can't tell you how bad this meal was. We met some friends for lunch and were told as we only wanted sandwiches we could not sit in the restaurant so we had 4 of us trying to eat off the smallest table you can imagine. The food was discusting. I ordered a beef and Peppers Pita bread which sounded really nice when it came it was cold minced beef and and soggy red peppers mixed together. You got about 3 chips in a portion. It wasn't cheap either! And to top it all off in one of the womens toilets there was poo all over the floor!"


Cheers Marco, i am getting there early and having sandwiches with GF who has got a dicky tum at the mo and needs to be handy for the WC.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Marco34 said:


> Is it me or does the postcode and location not tie up? The post code gets you to Grimeford Village yet on the map it's in Anderton?


Its Anderton mate between Horwich and Adlington.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Marco34 said:


> Thanks for the link Les but I couldn't help see a review and it cracked me up... I have to post it....at least we only want drinks and a nice venue.
> 
> Online review.....
> "I can't tell you how bad this meal was. We met some friends for lunch and were told as we only wanted sandwiches we could not sit in the restaurant so we had 4 of us trying to eat off the smallest table you can imagine. The food was discusting. I ordered a beef and Peppers Pita bread which sounded really nice when it came it was cold minced beef and and soggy red peppers mixed together. You got about 3 chips in a portion. It wasn't cheap either! And to top it all off in one of the womens toilets there was poo all over the floor!"


You might even struggle with the view :lol:


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

stevecollier said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the link Les but I couldn't help see a review and it cracked me up... I have to post it....at least we only want drinks and a nice venue.
> ...


Sorry Steve - It could well be a one off but it was just the way it was written, plus I've read reviews from great places that are slagged off, perhaps by rival restaurants! You never know. Pack some sandwiches just in case


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> No sure but you can't really miss it... most will be coming off the motorway at horwich... head past the reebok (bolton FC ground)... head all the way down and there is a roundabout with left or right at the end (no more straight on)... make a left and go straight the houses and shops soon turn to fields and walls.. it'll be on your right from there... it's dead simple... just keep going straight !!!


I know Horwich and the roundabout, makes more sense. Cheers.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Marco34 said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> > No sure but you can't really miss it... most will be coming off the motorway at horwich... head past the reebok (bolton FC ground)... head all the way down and there is a roundabout with left or right at the end (no more straight on)... make a left and go straight the houses and shops soon turn to fields and walls.. it'll be on your right from there... it's dead simple... just keep going straight !!!
> ...


Dont park too close to me, your cleanliness will only show me up for being the dirt lover that i am.. :lol: :lol: 
Steve


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

stevecollier said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> > tony_rigby_uk said:
> ...


I've got a few flies and brake dust from going to Crewe yesterday.... :lol:


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

I am going to come tonight :mrgreen:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

shell said:


> I am going to come tonight :mrgreen:


Be carefull what you wish for and the context its put in.. :lol: :lol:
EDIT QUICK before Tony sees it. 
Steve


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Tony possibly has the wrong postcode - there are two on various websites for the Millstone PR6 9HJ and PR6 9HU. I don't know which is correct but see you at one of them!


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Steve!!!!!!!! :lol:

I hope i dont get lost, Les keep your phone close to hand, ur the only number i have :mrgreen:


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

Marco34 said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> > Marco34 said:
> ...


dont worry about the sandwiches ime bringing a birthday cake because its my birthday  or it is next week but i wont see you all then :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

yummy!!!
Steve


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

This is the right Milstone. Bolton Road, Anderton, Chorley, Bolton, PR6 9HU - 0871 811 4907

http://www.sugarvine.com/manchester/sea ... urant=6110


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

Another great meet!!!  Me and Becks both really enjoyed, see you all again next month 

Shak


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

Thoroughly enjoyable evening guys/ gals - nice venue Les (and Tony  ) and epic little cruise around the lanes with a nice scenic vantage point - what more could you ask for from a meet ... perfect 8) . Photo's to follow tomorrow ...
Cheers for the wonderful cake Andrea (just had that 'end piece' with a cuppa when I got in  ) and have a great birthday!! 

:wink: Mark


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

A good fun meet which included a couple of impromptu car park tours [smiley=dizzy2.gif] :wink: I hope you get your rattle sorted Andrea and thanks for the cake  . Tony, get yourself a sat nav :lol: :wink:

Good to see everyone again and tag along on a great short run even if I was in my S3. Thanks for organising. See you at the next one


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

Sonatina said:


> Thoroughly enjoyable evening guys/ gals - nice venue Les (and Tony  ) and epic little cruise around the lanes with a nice scenic vantage point - what more could you ask for from a meet ... perfect 8) . Photo's to follow tomorrow ...
> Cheers for the wonderful cake Andrea (just had that 'end piece' with a cuppa when I got in  ) and have a great birthday!!
> 
> :wink: Mark


thanks mark glad you got home ok and you wasnt driving round all night :lol: and thanks too john and tony for trying to solve my problem let you know how i get on.
it was a really enjoyable night again all down to great company  
see you all soon Andrea  
shell i hope you didnt meet anymore sheep on the way home :lol: :lol:


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

A good alternative venue and a nice run. Could've had a good photo shoot if it wasn't for the saxo kids.

Thanks for the cake Andrea and a Happy Birthday for next week.


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Great meet everyone and nice to meet some new owners too, i need to get out more me thinks 

Great location, great company and awesome evening :mrgreen:

Thank you Andrea for the lovely cake, cant wait for the pics up of the cake as i thought it was great and Andrea no more sheep on the way home that was scary stuff for sure :lol:

or sparks from under my car 

Thanks again

Shell


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Great evening... SHame about the odd shower... (sods law as today is glorious sunshine again)

so is there any more eventts this month or are we just not gonna meet up now until august


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

ImolaTT said:


> Sonatina said:
> 
> 
> > Thoroughly enjoyable evening guys/ gals - nice venue Les (and Tony  ) and epic little cruise around the lanes with a nice scenic vantage point - what more could you ask for from a meet ... perfect 8) . Photo's to follow tomorrow ...
> ...


Yeah thanks Andrea  .... managed to get back courtesy of Stevie-C for a tow back to civilisation :lol:

:wink: Cheers, Mark

Some pics for y'all (sorry some faces not on here as they where gabbing some way away) ..

View attachment 9

View attachment 8

View attachment 7

View attachment 6

View attachment 5

View attachment 4

View attachment 3

View attachment 2

View attachment 1


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

nice pics,
not too sure of the one with me lighting the candel.. :lol:

but what camera did you use... my car looks cleaner on the pic than it ever does through my eyes.. :lol: :lol:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

mark_hogan said:


> Will see you there guys!!


i didn't see you there????

did anyone else see him there????

how rude he didn't even pull out and say not coming... good job we weren't waiting on his sorry ass :lol: :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Good turnout again as always with 15 cars. I had a good chat with the manager/owner of the Milstone and he would like to have us back it seems. Glad you enjoyed the short burst over Rivi and Belmont. Happy birthday Andrea. See you all at the next meet on Wednesday evening August the 4th. Here's just a few pic's from last night. 
















Andrea birthday girl and the cutting of the cake.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

I'd deffo go back there.. les... i love the car park at that place.. always looks good with a tt or 2 in it... it is much better when the weather is hot and you can sit outside with the drinks...

Very good turn out even thought there was a few TT members short.. likes of syd and matt.


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

les said:


> Good turnout again as always with 15 cars. I had a good chat with the manager/owner of the Milstone and he would like to have us back it seems. Glad you enjoyed the short burst over Rivi and Belmont. Happy birthday Andrea. See you all at the next meet on Wednesday evening August the 4th. Here's just a few pic's from last night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

Nice pics, especially of the S line MK1  

Shak


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Everyone

Good to see you all again. Had a good night and stuart enjoyed himself looking at all the different styles ect ect. I reckon he and Tony should get together, I had to do 70 to keep up with him [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Sort of enjoyed the rivington run, glad i hitched a ride though, i would have tootled around that road 

Got home in horrendous weather, motorway was tretcherous, just after midnight. Pub was really nice and a good size carpark too.

Thanks to all who organised it and happy birthday next week to Andrea and thank you for the cake.

Gill

Whats the message - not downloaded yet, does anyone know? my comp closes out if i try and view pics posted above, Les how did you get them on?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

seasurfer said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Good to see you all again. Had a good night and stuart enjoyed himself looking at all the different styles ect ect. I reckon he and Tony should get together, I had to do 70 to keep up with him [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> Sort of enjoyed the rivington run, glad i hitched a ride though, i would have tootled around that road
> ...


Hiya Gill, Glad to hear you got home safely through that rain. I use photobucket which is a photo and video hosting site which is free.

http://photobucket.com/


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi Guys, sorry I missed this, was unwell [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] see you all at the next meet!!

Mark.

P.S. happy belated birthday Andrea


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Glad you all had a good time. Just a shame I had to be in Uni. Oh well, module 5 of 6 finished for my MSc so not too long to go now.

Happy Birthday to Andrea, gutted I missed out on cake, thats my chosen specialised subject 

Have you all decided where the next one will be yet??

Matt


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Matt B said:


> Have you all decided where the next one will be yet??
> 
> Matt


Yes but where not telling you :lol:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

les said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > Have you all decided where the next one will be yet??
> ...


You mean we're not telling you?


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

Matt B said:


> Glad you all had a good time. Just a shame I had to be in Uni. Oh well, module 5 of 6 finished for my MSc so not too long to go now.
> 
> Happy Birthday to Andrea, gutted I missed out on cake, thats my chosen specialised subject
> 
> ...


 Thanks shame you missed it see you next time 

Thanks mark hope your feeling better


----------



## SpenTT (May 31, 2009)

les said:


> seasurfer said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Everyone
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi SpenTT

**What** is sent from your phone ? 

Gill


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

seasurfer said:


> Hi SpenTT
> 
> **What** is sent from your phone ?
> 
> Gill


Nothing Gill thats why you can't read it :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Matt B said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Matt B said:
> ...


OK we won't then and na I mean nobodies telling you :-*


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Great evening... SHame about the odd shower... (sods law as today is glorious sunshine again)
> 
> so is there any more eventts this month or are we just not gonna meet up now until august


Would be good to have more meets when the weather is like this, Winter is long enough. Of course not everyone will be able to get out but perhaps something for thought? :?: Or were you thinking of mainstream TT events?


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Marco, Shak,SpenTT, Shell and Sonatina, are you joining us for the Walney meet on 7th August? hope you can make it.

Gill


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Marco34 said:


> Would be good to have more meets when the weather is like this, Winter is long enough. Of course not everyone will be able to get out but perhaps something for thought? :?: Or were you thinking of mainstream TT events?


No No... i mean just like local get to gethers... we did a couple before italy that went really well and just an excuse for a few of us to get together... obviously the numbers weren't as large as the monthly meet but was still a good laugh.. with lots of banTTer.. I mean last time it was more a case of someone posting a pub they were headin to and what time and whoever showed up... showed up... i know matt, spen, mark, syd, and myself (think les even went to one) which was at a nice pub just off the A580 (east lancs)

just seems a shame to wait till august.. especially when the nights are so nice...


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> > Would be good to have more meets when the weather is like this, Winter is long enough. Of course not everyone will be able to get out but perhaps something for thought? :?: Or were you thinking of mainstream TT events?
> ...


The last one (after the Italy trip) just myself and Mark and family turned up on a nice sunny Sunday afternoon as well.


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

les said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> > Marco34 said:
> ...


No one told me about that one  

Shak


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

seasurfer said:


> Marco, Shak,SpenTT, Shell and Sonatina, are you joining us for the Walney meet on 7th August? hope you can make it.
> 
> Gill


Hi Gill. I would have loved to come to this, but I've known for a good while that that weekend my wife and I are down the Cotswolds way for a wedding - a real shame as I missed this the year earlier as well and read all the glowing reports.  Promise I'll try my best to make the next one as it's looking like a regular calendar event! Cheers and good to see your friendly face this week at the meet  
:wink: 
Mark


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Mark
Sorry i didnt get chance for a chat with you, will do next time and hopefully Gary will be able to come along with me - i might not get lost then too - Stuart missed the turning to the M6 and we ended up near bolton, so a few extra miles were added to our journey back north [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Which is your car?

Gill


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

seasurfer said:


> Hi Mark
> Sorry i didnt get chance for a chat with you, will do next time and hopefully Gary will be able to come along with me - i might not get lost then too - Stuart missed the turning to the M6 and we ended up near bolton, so a few extra miles were added to our journey back north [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Which is your car?
> ...


Thanks Gill - yeah bring Gary along - I recall he was with you on the Blackpool run but I didn't get to chat then either.
My car is the Mk2 V6 (see first pic attached here from the meet this week) - not many Mk2's in the Northwest clan - but one day we'll all turn up at the same NW meet and shock ourselves :lol:

View attachment 4

View attachment 3

View attachment 2

View attachment 1



:wink: Cheers, Mark


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Very Nice, did you have the MK1 first? I enjoyed my hitched ride in the tts sport for the rivington run, what a lovely car inside and that milteck exhaust system he has sounds absolutely brill.

Are you coming to the Walney meet?

Gill


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

It's a good point about throwing a few extra meets in during the summer - it isn't going to last forever! It would be beneficial for those who struggle to come on the usual nights too. Perhaps we could get together every 2 weeks over the summer and maybe do the alternate meetings at the weekend for those who struggle to make the mid-week ones? On a Sunday perhaps?


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Mark Davies said:


> It's a good point about throwing a few extra meets in during the summer - it isn't going to last forever! It would be beneficial for those who struggle to come on the usual nights too. Perhaps we could get together every 2 weeks over the summer and maybe do the alternate meetings at the weekend for those who struggle to make the mid-week ones? On a Sunday perhaps?


Sounds like a good idea.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Mark Davies said:


> It's a good point about throwing a few extra meets in during the summer - it isn't going to last forever! It would be beneficial for those who struggle to come on the usual nights too. Perhaps we could get together every 2 weeks over the summer and maybe do the alternate meetings at the weekend for those who struggle to make the mid-week ones? On a Sunday perhaps?


The only issue I can see witha Sunday is that finding a place to meet witha large enough car park that wont be near full as is often the case on Sundays. That's why we don't currently meet over the weekend and meet mid week. Most places that are good are well attended at weekends. Otherwise I don't see why we can't meet more often during the summer months if that's what people wish to do. I think you would have to be careful which venues you choose due to the above


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Weekends could well be worse for people too as family plans may take over. At present, I don't see an issue with more meets on weekdays. Personally my weekends are usualy quite busy so in the week suits, but we could always alternate.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Marco34 said:


> Weekends could well be worse for people too as family plans may take over.


Hence why we decided not to meet on Friday Saturday or Sundays along with the fact most venues are very busy during the weekends and parking could be an issue for us all.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Agree on that so how shall we play it? If someone fancies a meet they post a thread or say for July / August / September we have an addition inbetween the set monthly meets?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Marco34 said:


> Agree on that so how shall we play it? If someone fancies a meet they post a thread or say for July / August / September we have an addition inbetween the set monthly meets?


Well there is nothing stopping anybody arranging any meet/cruise or whatever. All you need to do is post it in the events with all the usual information such as date, venue and time. Also it helps to put a link up to the venue as I have often done. You can also if you wish canvas members on what day/date they may prefer however its really up to whoever is arranging the meet how they want to progress it. If I can be of help of course I will do. Good luck.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

why is there only me and syd going to the EvenTT10 on the 18th July????? (were stopping in a hotel on the 17th too)

but surly Les (being a REP should be at the Annual General Meeting) I just keep hearing how fast tickets are being sold, and seems abit odd the NW seems not to be bothering????

just curious :? AFTER ALL IT'S THE TTOC / TTF ANNUAL EVENT !!!!!!!! as it once a year... c'mon surley theres more who are coming?


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

My car isnt ready hun so thats why i'm not going lol!!! oh and i aint going on my billy :lol:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

shell said:


> My car isnt ready hun so thats why i'm not going lol!!! oh and i aint going on my billy :lol:


shouldn't give more than one reason when formulating an excuse... it just makes it sound like your trying to justify it to yourself :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

last year you came and wasn't TTOC memeber... this year your not coming and you are a TTOC member..... :roll:

surly you've done it the wrong way roung ?? :lol: :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> why is there only me and syd going to the EvenTT10 on the 18th July????? (were stopping in a hotel on the 17th too)
> 
> but surly Les (being a REP should be at the Annual General Meeting) I just keep hearing how fast tickets are being sold, and seems abit odd the NW seems not to be bothering????
> 
> just curious :? AFTER ALL IT'S THE TTOC / TTF ANNUAL EVENT !!!!!!!! as it once a year... c'mon surley theres more who are coming?


I am going and staying over on the Saturday night in a hotel. I booked my ticket weeks ago and am taking Jan with me.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Tony, I'll be there too - on the Sunday at least. We're having a weekend away down south and I have managed to persuade Deb to drop in on the show before we head home. Not sure she'd be up for the AGM though!


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

New Thread for tomorrows meet!!! http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=178194


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

seasurfer said:


> Marco, Shak,SpenTT, Shell and Sonatina, are you joining us for the Walney meet on 7th August? hope you can make it.
> 
> Gill


Hi Gill

I am quite sure I can make this now, please add me to the list.


----------

